# SMSF TTR Approaches



## Old_Surfer (4 October 2018)

Hello forum,
I have only just joined today after accidentally finding the site.
My questions are:
Would anyone like to describe their approach to their SMSF stock portfolio when they rolled over into a Transition To Retirement or Full Pension state? What sort of stocks did you remove and what sort did you retain? Did you continue to trade the portfolio?
Thanks in advance.
Paul


----------



## willy1111 (4 October 2018)

Hi Paul,

Welcome to the forum.

Whilst I am quite some years away from preservation age, I don't anticipate my approach/strategy towards the share market will change when I go from accumulation phase to pension phase.

What has been your approach to date?


----------

